# Nürburgring Nordschleife während Veranstaltungen



## liquidani (12. April 2019)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die MTB-Runde um die Nordschleife während Veranstaltungen (z.B. 24h-Stunden Rennen) durchgehend fahrbar ist? Ggf. auch mit einem gültigen Tagesticket. 

Vielen Dank,

Dani


----------



## on any sunday (12. April 2019)

Ausser während des 24h Rennen ist das möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2019)

Jenau, beim VLN kann mans wagen. 24h Rennen keine Chance da sind viele Bereiche nur gegen Eintrittsgeld bzw. Zelttickte zugänglich.
Früher als es dort noch Formel 1 gab sind wir immer während dessen über die Nordschleife gefahren die wurde an dem Wochenende nämlich immer als Parkfläche genutzt. War aber teilweise brandgefährlich weil es hier und da auch Autofahrer gab die das rausgefunden hatten


----------



## Nussketier (13. April 2019)

Beim 24h Rennen ist das wirklich nicht denkbar. Ansonsten ist das ein echt witziges Erlebnis. Dadurch, dass man so nah an der Strecke ist und die Karren so laut, donnert man stellenweise den Trail lang und hört sich selbst nicht mehr. Auch am Rad klappert dann auf einmal nichts mehr. Mein Tip: Im Uhrzeigersinn (=Fahrtrichtung der Strecke) fahren. Andersrum fährt man alle Trails hoch...


----------



## liquidani (13. April 2019)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tipps! Speziell die für's 24h-Rennen.

Viele Grüße,

Dani


----------



## meinGottWalter (18. April 2019)

Danke für die Motivation! ... nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub!!! *thumb-up*


----------



## Luckes85 (14. Mai 2019)

Diese Runde plane ich schon ewig, gibt wohl zwei Varianten oder ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2019)

Gibt eine ausgeschilderte MTB Strecke Rund um die NS, dazu kann man hier und da ein Schleifchen einbauen z.B. zum Kaiser Wilhelm Turm auf der Hohen Acht


----------



## meinGottWalter (15. Mai 2019)

Die Rundstrecke ist in beide Richtungen befahrbar, in Rennrichtung ists schöner, wurde aber schon erwähnt.

Die Verbandsgemeinde Adenau ist Betreiber der Seite www.radarena.de, dort sind insg. drei Strecken rund um den Ring ausgewiesen. Vielleicht meinst du dies @Luckes85 ?

@schraeg s Tipp gehört definitiv dazu. Nach dem netten Ausblick von der hohen Acht kannst du auch, wie ich finde, schön flowig Richtung Brünnchen rollen lassen. Tut gut nach den HM von Adenau bis zur hohen Acht.


----------



## Luckes85 (15. Mai 2019)

Ja genau , meine dort nämlich mehrer Schilder mit Route 1/2 oder so gesehen zu haben . Wenn ich mich nicht irre mit Bulls Werbung.


----------



## CedGauche (8. März 2021)

Besser spät als nie
2019 bin ich sogar beim 24 Stunden Rennen um den Ring gefahren. Bin bei der Hohen Acht eingestiegen, habe mich auf blöd gestellt bei den Ordnern und ich war drin. Allerdings waren viele Bereiche so voll, dass es natürlich keinen Flow gab und man sich mehr mit den Besuchern unterhalten hat. War aber eine tolle Erfahrung.

Im Bereich Arembergkurve bzw. Fuchsröhre wurde die offizielle MTB Strecke entschärft, also die Beschilderung führt jetzt nicht mehr durch das Highlight (Trail Fuchsröhre), sondern einen langweiligen Forstweg weiter südlicher. Also unbedingt nach der Brücke hinter den Arembergkurve links in den Wald, der Trail ist nicht zu übersehen und hier nicht den Schildern der MTB-Strecke folgen. Man kommt von hier aus auch wieder auf die ausgeschilderte Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. März 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Im Bereich Arembergkurve bzw. Fuchsröhre wurde die offizielle MTB Strecke entschärft, also die Beschilderung führt jetzt nicht mehr durch das Highlight (Trail Fuchsröhre), sondern einen langweiligen Forstweg weiter südlicher. Also unbedingt nach der Brücke hinter den Arembergkurve links in den Wald, der Trail ist nicht zu übersehen und hier nicht den Schildern der MTB-Strecke folgen. Man kommt von hier aus auch wieder auf die ausgeschilderte Strecke.



War nur ne Frage der Zeit. Ich hoffe aber das der alte Trail erhalten bleibt für die die Bock drauf haben.
Der GPS Track für die WAB Strecke wurde schon angepasst.


----------



## CedGauche (9. März 2021)

Ich bin mir sicher das der alte Trail erhalten bleibt, da hier auch viele Fußgänger lang gehen bei Veranstaltungen. Gut aktuell gibt es keine mit Zuschauern, aber hoffentlich nicht mehr lange. Werde den Trail bald wieder abfahren und dann berichte ich mal.


----------



## emute (30. Juli 2022)

@CedGauche ist der Trail in Fahrtrichtung Nordschleife links oder rechts von der Strecke? Fahre die Runde um die Schleife öfters, allerdings kenne ich tatsächlich nur den Forstweg, welcher für die MTB-Route ausgeschildert ist...


----------



## CedGauche (30. Juli 2022)

Der Trail ist rechts von der Strecke, kurz nach der Arenberg-Kurve wo es an der Brücke hochgeht, geht es vom Forstweg links ab.


----------



## emute (30. Juli 2022)

Achso, ich glaube, dann bin ich den mal ein Stück weit gefahren, kamen aber nur bis zum Streckenposten und dann war alles weiter runter zugewachsen. Muss ich die Tage nochmal schauen


----------

